# Grunertshofen - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Nr. 9
Eine kleine Ortschaft in Bayern, typisch mit Kirche und Schloß in der Mitte.
Ein heißer Sommertag kurz vor der Ernte, das Getreide war noch nicht ganz
reif. Man kann gut sehen, dass der Weizen und das restliche Getreide noch
unterschiedliche Farben haben.

A small village in Bavaria, typically with church and castle in the middle.
A hot summer just before the harvest, the grain was not quite ready. One
can easily see that the wheat and the remaining cereal still have different
colors.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Ich liebe Ihre Arbeit Ernest. Das ist herrlich.
I love your work Ernest. This is gorgeous.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I love how serene and calm this painting feels. Very nice job!


----------

